# Am I asking too much for opening bid?



## user 12009 (Jul 14, 2022)

Am I asking too much for an opening bid? All it takes is one bid and I have a sale. They all close this Sunday 7-17-22

I have been scrapping again for over one year and decided to get rid of some boards. I listed these on feeBay last Sunday and only have one opening bid:









30 Laptop Hard Drive-CD-DVD Circuit Boards - Gold & Precious Metals Recovery | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for 30 Laptop Hard Drive-CD-DVD Circuit Boards - Gold & Precious Metals Recovery at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com












6 Pounds Smaller Scrap Circuit Boards for Gold & Precious Metals Recovery | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for 6 Pounds Smaller Scrap Circuit Boards for Gold & Precious Metals Recovery at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com












30 PC Slot Cards - Gold Finger Circuit Boards - Gold & Precious Metals Recovery | eBay


There are thirty cards. These are all slot cards from computers.



www.ebay.com












Big Lot 76 Cards - WiFi Cards from Laptops - Gold & Precious Metals Recovery | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Big Lot 76 Cards - WiFi Cards from Laptops - Gold & Precious Metals Recovery at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





Now I mostly do copper. Real good at getting that red gold and have a good buyer in Las Vegas. (my local scrap yard pays terrible)


----------



## user 12009 (Jul 17, 2022)

Must be asking too much. Two hours till closing and only one bid has started. Got two lowball from the same guy on another. I countered on his 1st $6 loball and just refused his 2nd. Only asking $20 as opening bid. Watch him win and then complain. I should probably block him.


----------



## snoman701 (Jul 18, 2022)

You are priced too high for me to be interested. But I doubt I'm your market. 

Escrap is a graded commodity. It's value well established by companies that post public pricing online. You are trying to sell well over 100% of value on some items, when compared to what I can get from a scrap buyer. 

I get that your intent is likely much different than mine though. 

When I list on ebay, my intent is to sell. I list at 90% of comparable item value if doing buy it now, or if I think I can make money on an auction, I only do it one way, and that's starting at $1. But in order to do it that way, you have to invest into your customers, knowing you are going to take a loss on some items, but they'll begin following you and you'll get better coverage in the algorithms. But honestly, that advice is two years old at this point. It takes research to figure out how to get your items seen.


----------



## goldshark (Jul 19, 2022)

Keep us posted on your result.


----------



## silversaddle1 (Jul 19, 2022)

33 dollars for 2 pounds of HDD boards? Yeah, you may be high there. I didn't even look at the rest.


----------



## rickbb (Jul 19, 2022)

Current pricing on HDD boards is $12 per pound and $4.50 lb. on CD/DVD boards. Minus a fee to sort them if they are mixed. 






Current Pricing | Cash for Computer Scrap


Buying Electronic Precious Metal Scrap! Cash for your Computer Scrap | Cash for Computer Scrap PRICING EFFECTIVE/CURRENT 10/24/2022 **PLEASE NOTE PRICE CHANGES ARE INFREQUENT. PRICING IS CURRENT. ATTENTION: If interested in working with us, please allow us to send you a quote on shipping...




cashforcomputerscrap.com


----------



## user 12009 (Jul 25, 2022)

silversaddle1 said:


> 33 dollars for 2 pounds of HDD boards? Yeah, you may be high there. I didn't even look at the rest.


Don't see that. It is auction with a start of $20 plus I am asking for offers. On the PC slot cards one guy lowballed me for $6.00 I turned him down and before the auction ended he lowballed me again.


----------



## AMS-Pro (Jul 25, 2022)

cyberdan said:


> Am I asking too much for an opening bid? All it takes is one bid and I have a sale. They all close this Sunday 7-17-22
> 
> I have been scrapping again for over one year and decided to get rid of some boards. I listed these on feeBay last Sunday and only have one opening bid:
> 
> ...


Realistically, from a sellers perspective, this is what your inventory is worth in scrap value.

*- Hard drive / rom boards:*
11 laptops HD boards roughly 7.65 ounces, worth $5.50 total
CD/DVD boards roughly 1 lb. 7.4 oz., worth $7.50.

*- 6 pounds of smaller scrap:* This is considered Peripheral. From what I can tell in the pictures would be worth $15-$18.

*- 30 slot cards:* 2lb. 15 oz., worth $13.50

*- Laptop WiFi cards:* 11.7 oz., worth $8.43


----------



## user 12009 (Jul 25, 2022)

AMS-Pro said:


> *- 6 pounds of smaller scrap:* This is considered Peripheral. From what I can tell in the pictures would be worth $15-$18.
> 
> *- 30 slot cards:* 2lb. 15 oz., worth $13.50


Well these two lots sold. 
6 pounds went for $17.50
30 cards went for $15.00
AMS you are right in line. But the best part buyer paid shipping.
I relisted the other two at auction with a $10 opening bid.

I have two other BINs on PC motherboards. I know i can get $2.25 to $2.50# for them but then I have to pick up shipping to Colorado.
10lbs for $30.00 + make offer.
27lbs for $75.00 + make offer.
I am willing to to think about offers but not a one yet and they have been up 6 weeks. I can sit on them, I have other ebay sales.


----------



## AMS-Pro (Jul 25, 2022)

cyberdan said:


> Well these two lots sold.
> 6 pounds went for $17.50
> 30 cards went for $15.00
> AMS you are right in line. But the best part buyer paid shipping.
> ...


My math is usually pretty on when it comes to that. I will say I'm a bit surprised they paid for shipping too.

Again from a sellers perspective:

As far as the motherboards go, $2.25/lb. if you have small socket boards is a fair number.

However, if you happen to have large socket boards, you could go to $4.25/lb. on those. More even, for some boards that are loaded with rows of gold corner BGAs for example. But most that you'll come across will be in the $4.25/lb. value range.


----------

